
How to Get Higher P/E Multiples for a Site You Might Sell - sbraford
http://tropicalseo.com/2007/how-to-build-an-affiliate-site-you-can-sell-for-1m/
======
davidw
Ugh... "team of writers in India"... "link baiting"..."the ads are the
content".

It's kind of sad that this is the sort of thing that adsense ends up
promoting, but if you think about it, it's far more "productive" in dollar
terms to automate a bunch of junk sites than sit around writing content
yourself.

~~~
sbraford
True. Link baiting is pretty hard though. I don't perceive linkbait as a
derogatory term, on the contrary.

PG's "Microsoft is Dead" essay is the epitome of great linkbait. =)

